# Best way to do pony tail?



## Luci (Aug 22, 2013)

I am completely uncoordinated when doing hair, even my own (it's very short!)! I would like to put Luci's hair in a pony tail now that it is getting in her eyes. What is the easiest way to do this? Tiny rubber bands? If I use a rubber band (I know this is a stupid question) do I double band it? I'm wondering how easy it is to get out. It might be easier for me to just keep it short but I would lke to give it a try because I think a pony tail is so cute. Thanks!! Julie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If her hair is long enough, but a bit short to gather up all at once for a top knot, gather the air closest to the eyes ( if that makes any sense). Put a band ( they have ones that don't tear the hair out) on that small section. Then gather that with additional hair above it and out a second band above it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's a picture of Kodi (upside down, but you'll get the idea! ) with his hair double banded as Geri is talking about. BTW, these are the smallest little child scuncii ponytail holders. I find that they break hair less than anything else, and can be re-used. ("real" elastics, like those from Sally's need to be carefully cut out daily, and thrown away)


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

To elaborate on this question - how to do you put a pony tail on a very squiggly wiggly puppy? I'm not having luck!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I would like the secret, too. I try and treat for cooperation. Sometimes I get it, sometimes I don't. Only been working on this for about a week and pony tail (short) is in, but usually askew and even worse by the middle of the day! Right now I just want her to get use to the process and the feel. Had full cooperation today,but it is still in crooked. Need training myself ;-)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It just takes time and practice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> I would like the secret, too. I try and treat for cooperation. Sometimes I get it, sometimes I don't. Only been working on this for about a week and pony tail (short) is in, but usually askew and even worse by the middle of the day! Right now I just want her to get use to the process and the feel. Had full cooperation today,but it is still in crooked. Need training myself ;-)


It's definitely easiest in a grooming loop, which keeps their head (relatively) in one place. I can do it now without, but when Kodi was younger, this was my only hope!  If you don't have a dedicated grooming table, look for something that is a good height to work on, with a cabinet over it where you can screw in an eye for a grooming loop. My grooming station is on my washer and dryer.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

When I was putting ponytails in Leo's hair I taught him to lay still with his head in my lap. I got pretty good at putting two ponytails in - one with the shorter hair between the eyes and a second one catching the top of the shorter ponytail in extra hair for the second ponytail. I ended up cutting bangs for Leo because he would leave the ponytails for 2-3 hours and then really start rubbing and scratching his head to get them out. This was beginning to break the hair and clearly conveyed his dislike of wearing a ponytail. If I left his hair down, it obscured his eyes which made impromptu attention excercises difficult because I couldn't tell when he was making eye contact so I could click the correct behavior. All in all we are happier with shorter bangs for now.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

krandall said:


> It's definitely easiest in a grooming loop, which keeps their head (relatively) in one place. I can do it now without, but when Kodi was younger, this was my only hope!  If you don't have a dedicated grooming table, look for something that is a good height to work on, with a cabinet over it where you can screw in an eye for a grooming loop. My grooming station is on my washer and dryer.


This is a good idea! I could do this in my laundry room - thanks. Like your paint color, too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tra_po said:


> This is a good idea! I could do this in my laundry room - thanks. Like your paint color, too.


Thanks! I actually have a nice grooming table and arm that I use at shows and in our RV. But at home, the washer is more convenient than getting the table out and setting it up. And the big basket holds all his grooming supplies!


----------

